# floor problems



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

our 7 year old motorhome has some delamination in the kitchen area and we have brought some stuff recommended by the caravan dealers to inject into the floor. Im not sure of the make but it comes in two tins, one tin bigger than the other. We have looked it up on the net but cannot get clear instructions on how best to use it, (there are no instructions on the tins) Has anyone got any ideas or experience on how many holes you would need to make, how far apart and how much to inject. the area is about 2metres x 1metre 
thanks


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

kevanna1959 said:


> our 7 year old motorhome has some delamination in the kitchen area and we have brought some stuff recommended by the caravan dealers to inject into the floor. Im not sure of the make but it comes in two tins, one tin bigger than the other. We have looked it up on the net but cannot get clear instructions on how best to use it, (there are no instructions on the tins) Has anyone got any ideas or experience on how many holes you would need to make, how far apart and how much to inject. the area is about 2metres x 1metre
> thanks


Any help?
http://www.1carpc.co.uk/wcdr/delamination.htm

Have you got something like this?
http://www.bondrite.co.uk/structural-epoxies/caravan-floor-repair-kit-1-5kg/prod_146.html





Part 1. Part 2 & 3 are linked alongside


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Any help?http://brian-davies.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/delamination.htm


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

you are a star thankyou I think it is the same stuff thanks again


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi,

I had an Autosleeper with the same problem.

I sketched a grid pattern on the floor approx 4" squares and 1/4" drilled holes at the intersections.

You need to drill deep enough to penetrate the insulation but obviously not right through the floor.

Use a syringe to force the mixture in and then you tap in a plug or wooden dowel.

Put something heavy on he floor whilst the mixture sets.

I actually did mine from underneath as I was reluctant to damage the internal floor covering but it was a messy procedure.

It should set overnight.

Did they supply a syringe? I think I still might a have one somewhere in the garage.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

yes everything seems to be supplied Thanks for your help, the mechanic is going to be busy, busy tomorrow


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The stuff sets in minutes when mixed so only mix as much as you need for 10-20 mins. dont mix the whole lot in one go.

Bit late i know but theres another cleaner type you can get off ebay for 25 quid. One part so no mixing required

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARAVAN-O...Accessories&hash=item232ffa768c#ht_2839wt_932

Much eaisier and cleaner. May help someone else

Your floor coveriong may be loose (ie not bonded to the floor) and so it mat be possible to cut round the pattern. My floor is like a Parquet effect so i cut carfeull round the bricks and lifted the patch of floor covering out. when refitted its nigh on inpossible to see and even though i know its there i have to look really closely to see it. 
If this is the same n your van this will make it easier. Just take your time

mask off anything you dontwant the glue to go on as its terrible stuff.

Good luck

Phill


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*just done mine a few tips*

im a skilled craftman and i found the job a pain so heres a few tips

1 chill both tins in the fridge over night as cool mixture takes longer to" set" giving you more time

2 mix in a separate container and only mix half the mixture...again giving you more time

3 make sure the dowels are level with the floor covering when you tap em in

4 dont panic and take time to prepare the job

5 just before setting the mixture will expand a little and bubble up the dowel filled holes....now is the time to scrape it up as its easier to remove semi set solution than hard set

6 cover adj furniture as its the devils own job to get solution off anything....use a petrol rag but watch out for sparks, flames and igniting the vapour

7 if relaying lino sand with a wooden block inside the sand paper to get a level finish....expect to use woodfiller finally

8 if gluing lino back down use evostick spray but mask all areas off b4 hand and clean the area very well b4 to remove sand dirt particles

best of luck


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks again to everyone for your help let you know how it goes tomorrow


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

*floor fixed*

just to say thanks for every ones help the floor was injected yesterday and today its all set and firm again. We cut around the floor covering as we were advised then followed all your advice injected the holes put in dowels, cleaned any excess glue, then filled the holes with wood filler and glued the lino back down. looks and feels a good job. thanks again.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well done. you must be well pleased.

cabby


----------

